# Assassin detachment with inquisitors



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

I know this may be an obvious/stupid question and I've been trying to figure it out for a while, so I'm deferring it to the heretics. I'm running a DA army with an =][= detachment. Can I add an assassin to my =][= detachment? I know I can add one to my DA's, so if I can't that's fine. I was just curious about the wording and I like my old Culexus' changes.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Assassins belong to their own detachment, which allows for (only) one elites choice and can ally with any army of the Imperium. Take away! I love this combo myself.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you very much. That's what I thought. My question is mainly for fluff reasons (bc I don't really care about the extra vp) and I thought it would be fun to have an assassin helping out my inquisitor (especially since fluff-wise my assassin would care much for my space marines and visa versa).


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The Inquisition calls on assassins all the time, I'd say you're good. They even used to share a Codex.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The assassins mini-dex formations are either 1 of each assassin or just plain 1 assassin of your choice: it works just fine as the Culexus. (And there's nothing stopping you from taking multiple "1 assassin" detachments, so you could even field duplicates or a couple but not all if you don't want to take every single one of them)


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Mossy Toes said:


> The assassins mini-dex formations are either 1 of each assassin or just plain 1 assassin of your choice: it works just fine as the Culexus. (And there's nothing stopping you from taking multiple "1 assassin" detachments, so you could even field duplicates or a couple but not all if you don't want to take every single one of them)


Yep, nothing stopping you from taking more than 1 detachment of a single assassin, unless you are in a game that limits the number of detachments you are allowed to bring (most tourneys only allow 2 detachments max).


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you guys! That's what I thought but I wanted to check. I never play tourneys so I don't keep up as much as I should and the wording through me of a bit.


----------

